# What are we doing wrong with our housetraining?



## Jen2045 (Oct 25, 2008)

We adopted a dog last month who had been raised in a puppy mill and although she is very sweet, she is simply not understanding the housetraining and it is getting frustrating for all of us. We can take her out four times a day and come back thirty minutes later to find a pile on the floor. I can understand that she does not really get the difference between outside and inside yet but I do not understand why she won't use the bathroom on our walks but waits until she gets back in the house and then goes. Also, it is hard to even show her what she has done wrong because she gets so scared due to the abuse she has suffered in the past. She always thinks we are going to hit her or hurt her in some way. I am greatly in need of ideas on how to solve this. How can you encourage a dog to go when you take them outside and not hold it?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Just keep on walking, she's gonna have to go eventually. Right when she wakes up in the morning, rush her outside, and just....walk...she will have to go...I had this problem with my dog, although she wasn't from a puppy mill...but she wouldn't go number 2...ever outside...so one day I was like..fine...wanna be like that...and we walked all around the neighborhood until she couldn't hold it anymore, I praised her like crazy and gave her a treat, and she's been going good ever since.

If you catch her in the act, simply clap your hands and rush her outside. You don't need to do any sort of punishment.


----------

